# Freeware-BDE



## Ralle (23 März 2007)

Pc3Ag - BDE - Freeware

So, nun habe ich das "Mammutprojekt" erstmal soweit fertig, daß es nicht nur von mir wink genutzt werden kann. Sicher werden mit der Zeit noch einige Änderungen/Verbesserungen anfallen.

http://www.sps-automatisierung.de/Do.../download.html

mit folgenden Adaptern getestet:

* S5* (95U)
- AS511DLL und normaler TTY-Umsetzer für S5-Steuerungen an Com-Port
    - libnodave und TTY-Umsetzer
* S7* (Siemens 315, 317, 319, VIPA 214)
- libnodave und NETLINK PRO von Deltalogic
    - libnodave und S7Online bei installiertem Step7 (nur eine CPU ansprechbar)
    - prodave mini v4.5 und CP5511, CP5512, NETLINK PRO


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

Ui Ralle, bist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste ! .-)

Ist das dein Enkel auf dem Foto ?


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2007)

@ug

Nein, das ist meine Pflegerin.


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2007)

*Tip*

Man kann mehr als 3 SPS mit Pc3Ag ansprechen, wenn man in der, zum Projekt gehörenden, INI-Datei, unter [Main] folgenden Eintrag hinzufügt:

[Main]
SPSN=6

Im Beispiel kann dann auf 6 SPS zugegriffen werden.

Allerdings ist ab SPS-Nummer 4 kein Zugriff mehr über die seperat mitinstallierten AS511.DLL möglich, auf S5-Ag's kann man ab der 4. SPS ausschließlich über libnodave zugreifen. Die Anwahl ist noch möglich, funktioniert dann aber nicht. In der nächsten Version wird die Anwahl ab der 4.SPS gesperrt werden.

Achtung, da die Daten nacheinander aus den SPS geholt werden, wird natürlich das Intervall immer länger, je mehr SPS beteiligt sind!


----------



## zotos (8 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Man kann mehr als 3 SPS mit Pc3Ag ansprechen, wenn man in der, zum Projekt gehörenden, INI-Datei, unter [Main] folgenden Eintrag hinzufügt:
> 
> [Main]
> SPSN=6
> ...



Also das Du auf INI-Dateien setzt finde ich persönlich ja super. Besser als die Regestry voll zu klatschen. Das macht die Deinstallation auch sehr sicher ;o)


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2007)

*Tip*

Wenn man Step7 und Pc3Ag auf dem Rechner installiert hat, reicht es, die Datei W95_S7M.DLL (getestet mit File-Version 5.5) in das Pc3Ag-Verzeichnis zu kopieren und man kann mit der Schnittstelle von Step7 an die SPS. (W95_S7M.DLL ist Bestandteil von Prodave mini).


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2007)

So, ich hab mal eine "neue" Version eingestellt:

Neuerungen Version 4.01


```
1. fehlerhafter Filtersting bringt Fehlermeldung, der Filter wird automatisch
   deaktiviert
2. im MDI-Fenster der Tabellen wird nun der Datenbankname mit angezeigt
3. Diagramm --> Stairs --> korrekter Tooltip-Text
4. ab der 4.SPS AS511-DLL-Anwahl gesperrt (3 DLL sind installiert!)
5. wenn bei libnodave und TCP/IP falsche MPI-Adresse für SPS angegeben ist, bleibt
   die Disconnect-Routine bei daveDisconnectPLC(DaveInterface.Remote[i].DaveConn)
   nun nicht mehr hängen, das Programm bleibt nicht stehen
   (nue libnodave.dll dafür wird mitgeliefert!)
6. closePort duch closeSocket bei Disconnect von TCP-Verbindungen ersetzt,
   dadurch werden alle Handels wieder korrekt freigegeben
```
http://www.sps-automatisierung.de/Do.../download.html


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juni 2007)

*Verwirrung über Lizenz*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> W95_S7M.DLL ist Bestandteil von Prodave mini)



Also ist der Erwerb einer Prodave-Lizenz von Siemens Voraussetzung oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen ???

Kannst Du uns das mal bitte erklären ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (2 Juni 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also ist der Erwerb einer Prodave-Lizenz von Siemens Voraussetzung oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen ???
> ...



Ich denke nur wenn man Prodave nutzen will.

Geht ja auch alles mit libdodave:



Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Mit folgenden Adaptern getestet:
> 
> * S5* (95U)
> ...


----------



## Ralle (2 Juni 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zotos hat Recht, du kannst entweder Prodave-Mini nutzen, dann benötigst du eine Lizenz oder du nutzt libnodave. Libnodave habe ich erst später "nachgerüstet". Wer z.Bsp. seine CP5512 nutzen möchte, kann entweder libnodave mit dem S7Online-Protokoll bei installiertem Step7 nehmen oder Prodave-Mini nutzen. Denn libnodave alleine unterstützt die CP5512 nicht.

Der Hinweis, daß nur die W95_S7M.DLL benötigt wird, wenn man Step7 installiert hat, soll eigentlich nur zeigen, daß man nicht unbedingt das komplette Prodave-Mini installieren muß, wenn eh schon Step7 auf dem Rechner ist.


----------



## Question_mark (2 Juni 2007)

*Lizenz*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Prodave-Mini nutzen, dann benötigst du eine Lizenz oder du nutzt libnodave.



Ok, Danke. Das war irgendwie in der Beschreibung nicht klar rübergekommen.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Juni 2007)

hallo,
so heute hab ich die bde zum erstenmal gequält, hut ab, bin über prodave mini 5.6 an eine cpu315-2dp mit ts adapter gegangen, funzt, bloß wenn ich auf stop gehe (in der grundeinstellung) blinkt die datenlampe am ts-adapter weiter, na und noch kleinigkeiten, aber sonst wirklich super, vorallem die Doku ist gut, da kann sich mancher hersteller eine scheibe abschneiden, toll die reportfunktion, wenn das auch so gut mit libnodave läuft kann man das wirklich mal in der firma testen, denn da soll immer jede menge erfasst werden, bloß scheitert immer am preis.


----------



## Ralle (21 Juni 2007)

Neue Version 4.02 zur Fehlerbereinigung:

http://www.sps-automatisierung.de/Do.../download.html

Es sind keine Administratorrechte nötig um Pc3Ag zu installieren!
Ansonsten sind u.U. die installierten Dateien für normale User schreibgeschützt, da sie dem Admin zugeordnet werden und es werden beim Programmstart Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben!


----------



## Ralle (5 August 2007)

Neue Version 4.03 zur Fehlerbereinigung:

http://www.sps-automatisierung.de/Do.../download.html*

Hinweis:* 
Es sind keine Administratorrechte nötig um Pc3Ag zu installieren!
Ansonsten sind u.U. die installierten Dateien für normale User schreibgeschützt, da sie dem Admin zugeordnet werden und es werden beim Programmstart Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben!


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2007)

Hab noch einen Fehler in PC3AG entdeckt. 

Fehler: Bei Verwendung von Merkern (Fehlerbits, Meldungsbits) wird beim Schreiben der Quittierung an die SPS nicht auf den DB-Bereich, sondern auf den Merker-Bereich geschrieben. (betrifft nur Verwendung mit Libnodave!) Also statt z.Bsp. auf DB501.DBW4 zu schreiben, schreibt das Programm auf MW4. Außerdem wird bei Verwendung der Merker das Merkerarray nicht korrekt initialisiert, was zu weiteren Problemen führt.

Dieser Bug wird mit V4.04 demnächst behoben.

Workarround bis dahin: Keine Merker für die Fehler-/Meldungsbits bei Verwendung von Libnodave nutzen, dann läuft alles korrekt.

PS: Der Fehler liegt nicht in Libnodave, sondern in PC3AG.


----------



## Ralle (9 Dezember 2007)

*Pc3ag V4.04*

So, nun hab ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft und alle neuen Änderungen und Fehlerberichtigungen in ein Setup gepackt.

http://www.sps-automatisierung.de/Do.../download.html*

Hinweis:* 
Es sind keine Administratorrechte nötig um Pc3Ag zu installieren!
Ansonsten sind u.U. die installierten Dateien für normale User schreibgeschützt, da sie dem Admin zugeordnet werden und es werden beim Programmstart Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben!

*Änderungen Version 4.04*

1. Wenn Merker ausgelesen wurden, erfolgte vor dem Schreiben auf die SPS
   keine Umstellung von Flags_Area auf DB_Area und dadurch ein Schreiben auf
   den Merkerbereich (Libnodave)
Daher funktionerte bei Verwendung von Merkern das Rückschreiben des
Handshake in den Koppel-DB nicht mehr.

2. Bei Verbindungsabbruch, wird alle 10 Sekunden versucht, die Verbindung wieder
   herzustellen. Dazu werden vorher alle Verbindungen abgebaut.

3. Bug beim Abspeichern neuer Einträge von PLST. Lfd_Nr schon vorhanden,
   dadurch wurde der DatenThread beendet.

4. Einbindung von Prodave V5 zusätzlich zu ProdaveMini V5.

5. Überprüfung, daß alle Datenbereiche im DB kleiner 1000 sind (Die
Limitierung existiert schon immer, wurde aber nicht überprüft)

6. Schreibfehler im Programm beim Speichern von Produktionsdaten.

7. Korrektur S5-Datenverarbeitung mit Libnodave-As511-Protokoll.


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2007)

verzeih mir das ich die doku nicht gelesen habe, aber:

1. kann das system auch analoge signale einlesen und zb. über beliebige zeiten trends von temperaturverläufen darstellen?

2. was für triggermöglichkeiten gibt es für analoge signale?
zeitgesteuert? ereignissgesteuert?

3. kann ich protokolle zum drucken selbst definieren?
also welche daten wie auf einen ausdruck dargestellt werden.

4.welche db läuft darunter?

danke!


----------



## Ralle (9 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. kann das system auch analoge signale einlesen und zb. über beliebige zeiten trends von temperaturverläufen darstellen?



Es könne Daten aus einem DB in S5 und S7-SPSen eingelesen werden.
Für S7 können diese INT, DINT und REAL sein. Man muß also in der SPS die Daten in den DB ablegen. Man kann Filter setzen und so eine Variable ausfiltern und diese dann als Graph darstellen (Allerdings eine sehr einfache Darstellung und immer nur ein Graph, aber daran arbeite ich immer wieder mal ;.))



Markus schrieb:


> 2. was für triggermöglichkeiten gibt es für analoge signale?
> zeitgesteuert? ereignissgesteuert?



Man kann mehrere Zeitrigger einsetzen und man kann Daten über einen Trigger aus der SPS abspeichern. Dabei kann man über den Trigger festlegen, wieviele Daten gespeichert werden. Das wird dann in einer Tabelle mit sog. Maschinendaten (MD-Daten) abgelegt. Aus der SPS heraus kann man dann festlegen, daß ab DBW X Y Datenpunkte weggeschrieben werden. Y>0 dient gleichzeitig als Triggersignal. Der allgemeine Startpunkt, die max. Anzahl dieser Daten und deren Typ wird in PC3AG voreingestellt. Aus der SPS heraus kann man dann diese Daten bliebig in PC3AG abspeichern.



Markus schrieb:


> 3. kann ich protokolle zum drucken selbst definieren?
> also welche daten wie auf einen ausdruck dargestellt werden.



Selbst definieren geht nicht, es kann ein Standartprotokoll gedruckt werden, die Variablen dafür können aber vorher mit einem Filter eingegrenzt werden.
(Aber das werde ich mit mal vormerken.)



Markus schrieb:


> 4.welche db läuft darunter?



Da läuft ein SQL-Server, nennt sich ABS-Database, ein Databasemanager wird mit dem Setup installiert (ist aber eigentlich nicht nötig). Ich habe diesen gewählt, weil er in der PC3AG.exe integriert ist und nichts weiter auf dem PC installiert werden muß. Eine MySQL-Variante wäre vielleicht mal denkbar, lohnt aber nicht so richtig, die Arbeit.

PS: Man kann Daten direkt aus den Tabellen nach Excel exportieren.

Ursprung der Software ware mal eine Fehlerprotokollierung, die Datenaufzeichnungsgeschichten wurden später nachgerüstet.

Im Setup wird ein S5- und ein S7-Bsispielprogrämmchen mitgeliefert, außerdem eine Beispiel-Datenbank. Damit kann man sich die wichtigsten Funktionen von PC3AG ganz gut mal ansehen.


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2008)

*Pc3ag V4.05*

Version 4.05 ist verfügbar.

http://www.sps-automatisierung.de/Do.../download.html*

Hinweis:* 
Es sind keine Administratorrechte nötig um Pc3Ag zu installieren!
Ansonsten sind u.U. die installierten Dateien für normale User schreibgeschützt, da sie dem Admin zugeordnet werden und es werden beim Programmstart Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben!

*Änderungen Version 4.05*

1. dyn.Mindestlänge der Auslesedaten erhöht, da bei S5 2 Worte zu wenig ausgelesen wurden

2. PLS-Liste nicht speichern, wenn SPS nicht aktiv ist.

3. diverse Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2008)

Version 4.06 ist verfügbar, man findet ja immer wieder was zu verbessern .

http://www.sps-automatisierung.de/Do.../download.html

 *Änderungen Version 4.06*

1. Änderungen an Variablenformaten im Textedit-Fenster führte u.U. zur Fehlermeldung durch Datenbanktreiber (Index doppelt vergeben).

2. korrekte Fehlermeldung, wenn der letzte Eintrag von Int in DINT oder Real geändert werden soll, die angegebene Datanlänge dies aber nicht erlaubt.

3. Prodave liest u.U. keine Daten ein, Anpassung an Funktionsdeklaration in der Prodave-DLL vorgenommen.

4. Fenster "Verbindungsaufbau" wird nicht mehr vom Hauptfenster überdeckt.

5. Bei Start Datenerfassung, einmaliges Abspeichern der Produktionsdaten, sobald Daten aktuell sind, auch wenn keine Datenänderung intern im Programm erkannt wurde.

* Hinweis:* 
Es sind keine Administratorrechte nötig um Pc3Ag zu installieren!
Ansonsten sind u.U. die installierten Dateien für andere User schreibgeschützt, da sie dem Admin zugeordnet werden und es werden beim Programmstart Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben!


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2009)

Da ich meine Homepage renoviert habe, sind leider die obigen Links nicht mehr aktuell.

Downloads


----------

